

Migrating legacy app to a Symfony Components based framework (Part I) - yacvaguer
http://zubte.com/blog/migrating-legacy-app-to-a-symfony-components-based-framework-part-i/

======
hadem
If you found this interesting, you would probably also find Fabien's articles
on writing your own framework on top of Symfony2 components interesting as
well.

[http://fabien.potencier.org/article/50/create-your-own-
frame...](http://fabien.potencier.org/article/50/create-your-own-framework-on-
top-of-the-symfony2-components-part-1)

